# How often and how do you use your pin brush?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought a #1 all systems very nice pin brush a few years ago. I have only used it on Riley a few times. I just couldnt see the benefit to using it on him. It wouldnt get down to the skin, so only brushed the top part. Riley doesnt have that long of hair on him though. I ended up using the pin brush for my hair instead! I Love it, and i have very thick/curly hair!! I know alot of you use them on your poodle though. Is it better then a slicker and comb?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I use the pin brush every time I brush Desmond out (he has like 3/4 inch on his body, 3-4 inches on his legs, tail, and more on his head/ears). I go over him first with the slicker and thoroughly line brush him from toes up. I make sure I get everything I can and he is quite fluffy by the end of it. Then I run the pin brush over everything I've brushed to see if it catches any mats or tangles. That's really my best way to tell if there is any tangles I need to get, as the pin brush penetrates deeper into the hair than the slicker. A lot of times, I quickly line brush his legs a second time with the pin brush to get everything nice and pretty. Also, it's the only brush I use on his ears and topknot since the slicker is too rough for that hair.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't have a pin brush :x sooo.. never?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

My All Systems Pin Brush is soft.. I only use it on brushed out long parts  My CC brushes are not as soft and are better on the shorter parts of his coat. I think the comb is the most important. You know if you can comb totally through the coat it is well done  The slicker is great for thick short hair but can break hair if used vigorously.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I don't have a pin brush :x sooo.. never?


I don't have one either.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

penny_ann said:


> I don't have one either.


Guess I can cross it off of my "must have" list? Teehee


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I use it on the longer parts- before going through with the comb


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I use mine often. Love it and could not go without it. I prefer it over the slicker most times. I tend to use the pin brush, them comb. I do use my slicker just not always for in between brushing.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I have an All Systems pin brush and I use mine every time I brush. It is essential for growing out show coat because the soft brush does not break ends or pull out hair.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Skye said:


> Guess I can cross it off of my "must have" list? Teehee


Anyone wants to buy a Chris Christensen pin brush, let me know. I'll sell it to you cheap. I've found it all but useless, but YMMV.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

My black mini has a show coat and I use slicker and comb, I've tried using pin brush but I still don't see why would pin brush be better than properly used slicker + comb :/ ?

I thought that pin brush is good choice for dogs like maltese, yorkie, shih-tzu and others with similar hair type.

I know a few people that have bichon frises and I think they don't use pin brush either. (they have more poodle like coat)

Does anyone use pin brush while blow drying? (I use slicker)


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i use the pin brush when drying. I rarely use the slicker brush. But at shows i'd say 99% of the drying for the ring i see is with the slicker. 

That said i just got my LP brushes OMG i'm in love. it DOES remove coat but WAY WAY nicer finish with the silver (Which removed the least hair BTW)then any slicker i own


----------

